# Several Remote Coding Positions



## TJ Long (Jul 9, 2015)

I work for Optum360.  I've been a Senior Remote Coder with them for several years now and love it!  
Positions available:
Senior Inpatient Medical Coder (8 spots)
Outpatient Medical Coder
Emergency Dept Medical Coder

All of these positions are remote.  Optum provides all the equipment at their expense.  The pay is great and based on experience.  They also offer many continuing education opportunities as well as ICD-10 Training.

If interested please email me at Kyrabeth09@gmail.com and I can give you the Req numbers and website info to apply online.
Thanks!

T. J. Long, CPC


----------



## ttetleton (Jul 12, 2015)

Would they considere a CPC-A trained in ICD 10?


----------



## KVERGAMINI (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi! I have been trying to get into this company for awhile. I just sent you an email! Thanks for the info and have a great day!


----------



## tori_ryan24 (Jul 22, 2015)

*thank you!*

I emailed you - thank you in advance for the help.

Tori Ryan


----------



## tgately (Jul 23, 2015)

*remote positions*

Hello does this company have any Remote Radiology positions available? I have 17 years of coding, billing and follow up experience, and have been certified CPC for 15 of those years. Any information would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Teresa Gately,CPC
tgately0713@icloud.com


----------

